# After Burners (AB's)



## Dusty (Dec 1, 2021)

This is not the way after burners are suppose to function. Village idiots and they breed!





__





						Truck Driving on Interstate Dragging a Propane Tank
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 1, 2021)

Dusty said:


> This is not the way after burners are suppose to function. Idiots and they breed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of our drivers on a holiday in Sicily told us one of their sayings is
"the mother of stupid is always pregnant"


----------



## Dusty (Dec 1, 2021)

Doggggboy said:


> One of our drivers on a holiday in Sicily told us one of their sayings is
> "the mother of stupid is always pregnant"



Cute, never heard that one before! LOL


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 1, 2021)

I saw pretty much exactly that once; tank had come off the platform on a tag-along travel trailer and was bouncing tethered only by the hose. 
I flagged them down then got out of there pronto!


----------



## Redneck_Sophistication (Dec 3, 2021)

Doggggboy said:


> One of our drivers on a holiday in Sicily told us one of their sayings is
> "the mother of stupid is always pregnant"


I’ll be using that at work first thing Monday!


----------



## Degen (Dec 25, 2021)

Dusty said:


> This is not the way after burners are suppose to function. Village idiots and they breed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darwin candidate.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 25, 2021)

Buddy of mine from town changed a propane bottle on his travel trailer just before a trip couple years ago. Forgot to tighten the hold down clamp. With wife & 3 small kids in truck headed down the highway....20 miles into his trip another motorist cut in front of him and forced him into a stop. One of the two tanks had dislodged and was jammed under the front trailer axle , grinding along and spraying sparks everywhere according to the other motorist. It must have just happened as those tanks are very thin-walled and it never ground through. The hose had broke but the bottle valves where closed luckily. 
     The fellow is a pressure vessel welder and he is known for being very thorough in everything he does ....but an instant of inattention could have been catastrophic here.


----------

